# A book for dp??



## nafthegr8903 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wanted to throw this out there, my psychologist reccomended me to get The workbook for trauma related dissociation by boone
Product Details
Coping with Trauma-Related Dissociation: Skills Training for Patients and Therapists by Suzette Boon, Kathy Steele and Onno van der Hart (Paperback - Mar 28, 2011) 
Curious what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Never heard of it, for trauma dissociation, I lik the green and white dbt work book, "get out of your head and into your life"
workbook and the mindful ess ans acceptance books. - 
mg ms for titles/authors


----------

